# Diagonal Stripe Afghan



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

My grandmother taught this one to me - I've never seen it in print. I think it's a variation of the Crazy Stitch. This is the first time I've done this, so here goes. 

This afghan is worked on the diagonal, corner to corner. I've made it many times for gifts - it works up quickly, and looks great. 

Row 1: Chain 6. Skip the first 3 chains closest to the hook. DC in each of the remaining three chains  (for lack of a better term at this point, Im going to call this an increase cluster.)

Row 2: Make 1 increase cluster. Join the last DC to the chain 3 space in row 1 with a slip stitch. Chain 3, then make 3 DC in the chain 3 space (again, for lack of a better term, Im going to call this a regular cluster.) There are two total clusters in this row.

Row 3: Make 1 increase cluster, then make 2 regular clusters in the chain 3 spaces of the previous row. There are 3 clusters in this row.
Continue, increasing 1 cluster each row, until the straight sides of the afghan are the desired size.

To decrease: There are no more increase clusters from this point. 

When you get to the end of the row, connect the last regular cluster to the chain 3 space on the previous row with a slip stitch. Turn, then either slip stitch or single crochet back to the last chain 3 space on the last row. Make regular clusters all the way back  you will end up decreasing one cluster each row.

Edging the afghan is up to you. I like to do a single crochet edging all the way around. One of my cousins likes to do fringe.


----------



## Seoulborn (Feb 3, 2011)

motormom said:


> My grandmother taught this one to me - I've never seen it in print. I think it's a variation of the Crazy Stitch. This is the first time I've done this, so here goes.
> 
> This afghan is worked on the diagonal, corner to corner. I've made it many times for gifts - it works up quickly, and looks great.
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks for sharing this. Am Book Marking!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

I have also bookmarked this. A good way to use up some stash.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

It is a great way to use up odds and ends. I once bought a garbage bag full of yarn at an estate sale (someone's stash, I assume). Luckily, it was all worsted weight. Made several afghans to give as gift, and used up the rest in "the world's ugliest afghan". It's got its own strange beauty, and it's warm.


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

I did one of these for my GS last year. It is a great way to use a stash.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

Clickers said:


> I did one of these for my GS last year. It is a great way to use a stash.


Out of curiosity, where did you learn this one? Or did you know my Gram? ; )


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

motormom said:


> Out of curiosity, where did you learn this one? Or did you know my Gram? ; )


Hi Motormom, I was looking for something different to do and came across this one. It was on a site called Crochet Australia. They also print books called Paragon Books. I know they are available in Spotlight in Morayfield, not sure about anywhere else in Australia. The site is www.crochetaustralia.com.au


----------



## Latou (Sep 15, 2013)

I learned this one from Mikey on YouTube. He calls it diagonal block stitch. It's nice to work and looks good when finished as you can tell from Motormom's pictures. It's nice for a scarf as well.

Here's a link to a video tutorial for a scarf:


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I have made several afghans with this method and also scarves.
I even made a pillow cover.
Dick


----------



## kksunshine (Oct 29, 2011)

motormom said:


> Out of curiosity, where did you learn this one? Or did you know my Gram? ; )


Haha...I was thinking the same thing This is the first thing I learned to crochet. My gram taught me. She called it the "Idiot " stitch .(not a very nice name). I do more knitting now but always fall back on this when I need something quick. or want to use up stash. It makes nice scarves and also baby blankets.


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern, looks great :thumbup:


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. Its great that you are handing down the pattern to other people so it won't get lost forever.

I find these patterns great for afghans, especially when you have limited yarn, as you can weigh the total yarn to be used, split it in half so you can use one lot for one half, and the other for the second half. It takes the guess work out of how much yarn you will need. and it is alot more interesting to do.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your family pattern. I'm bookmarking this.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I've bookmark it.. thank you so much for sharing. Its beautiful. Mary


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

I have been using this stitch diagonal and side to side for a long time. Red Heart has an nice pattern for this type crochet afghan. You can download it here
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/crochet-corner-corner-throw


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

save thanks


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

motormom said:


> It is a great way to use up odds and ends. I once bought a garbage bag full of yarn at an estate sale (someone's stash, I assume). Luckily, it was all worsted weight. Made several afghans to give as gift, and used up the rest in "the world's ugliest afghan". It's got its own strange beauty, and it's warm.


Practical has its own kind of beauty. Beauty is truly in the eye of the beholder. I use this stitch to make little blankets for the animal hospital/shelter. I use scraps of yarn too small for anything else except stuffing and I call them Chi ba-bas but they call them my Picassos Some may think theyre ugly but the critters dont care. Animals are never critical of their blessings.


----------



## Zlata (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the tutorial. I was shown this pattern by a woman in her 90's who said it was her favorite pattern ever. I have the sample we made, but forgot how to do it. She called it corner to corner. I've bookmarker it to use soon.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

I first learned to make this afghan in the 70's from a older friend, I still have the afghan I made for my daughter when she was a baby. We called it brick stitch back then. It is a fun pattern to do and goes very fast, once I taught my Mom to make it, she would never make a different afghan. She always had one made up for a baby shower.


----------



## home niner (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this pattern


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

This is lovely! Thanks for sharing the pattern. This would be a good way to use up leftover yarns. These squares would also work well for a winter scarf.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

sent you a PM.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

sent you a PM.


----------



## clickyoursticks (Jan 31, 2013)

Some years back a friend showed me how to do this stitch and have made a few afghans like it.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

This sounds like the slanted box stitch . I have made several afghans with this stitch . I made one for each of the grands this past Christmas . It is an easy do . A good one for watching TV .


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this with us. Your photos are wonderful and your pattern easy to follow. Looking forward to trying this one.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## crossettman (May 23, 2011)

I'm crocheting a scarf out of this pattern out of a self-striping yarn. About half way through with it.


----------



## joyceann (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pattern. It will be a wedding afghan for our 'adopted' daughter. She will love it.

Joyce


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

It looks similar to the Corner To Corner Throw.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Really pretty pattern regardless of what you make out of it.


----------



## Mary Ellen Riggs (Aug 2, 2013)

I like the pattern and would like to try it but for some reason I can't seem to get it to copy so I can put it in my pattern book folder. Do you have any suggestions?

Mary Ellen Riggs, Michigan, USA


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, It looks real nice


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

It is lovely and thank you for sharing. I do have a question.....there was an older lady that tried to show me how to do 'something' like this stitch and I was just not with it. Could this also be called 'Pig's Ear' stitch/blanket..... kinda looks like it but again I am not sure. I love it and I think it will be perfect for me to make a lap throw for watching tv at night. Thank you again for posting this pattern.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Mary Ellen Riggs said:


> I like the pattern and would like to try it but for some reason I can't seem to get it to copy so I can put it in my pattern book folder. Do you have any suggestions?
> 
> Mary Ellen Riggs, Michigan, USA


Did you highlight and copy to Word? That's the only way I know to copy.


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

tvamas - that is how I did it, highlight and copy to word then save it.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you. I will use this. Carol


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

There is a Facebook page dedicated to these patterns. Some of the color combinations are stunning!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

crossettman said:


> I'm crocheting a scarf out of this pattern out of a self-striping yarn. About half way through with it.


The scarf is not a bad idea. Post a picture when you finish it so we can see it.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Wow, love the afghan, didn't understand the directions (as I am just relearning how to crochet), but the pictures are wonderful and will help with the instructions. I, thank you, for posting this and will try a square first before I attempt an afghan.


----------



## janquito (Apr 22, 2011)

I made an afghan using this pattern over 20 years ago. I love it; quick & easy.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

tvarnas said:


> Did you highlight and copy to Word? That's the only way I know to copy.


I highlighted it and copied it to Microsoft Word and saved it. Give this a shot.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you for the 'tutorial' pictures - I'm looking forward to trying this :sm24:


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you for sharing...I have bookmarked so can find again later


----------



## Curmudgeon (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks MUCH!


----------

